# Fische im Mörtelkübel - wie lange geht das?



## patty4 (5. Sep. 2007)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Da bei meinen neu gekauften Fischen irgendwas Falsches ( vermutlich __ Silberkarpfen ) dabei war, habe ich nun Fangversuche gestartet...

Die Biester sind aber ziemlich scheu und schnell, und mit der kleinen Reuse habe ich auch erstmal nur alle meine Goldelritzen und ein paar Bitterlinge gefangen.

Damit ich nicht immer wieder die Goldelritzen fange, habe ich diese ( 10 Stück) und 4 Bitterlinge in einen 90 l Mörtelkübel ausquartiert. Gefüllt mit Teichwasser, Bodensubstrat, einem Bündel __ Hornkraut und ein paar Schwimmpflanzen.

Aquarienfilterpumpe dazu (300l/h).

Nun warte ich, dass die "Richtigen" in die Falle gehen - kann aber noch dauern.

Wie lange können meine Goldelritzen denn im Kübel bleiben ?

Reicht die Wasserbewegung durch die Pumpe, oder müsste da noch ein Luftsprudler rein ?

Gibt es irgendwie Erfahrungswerte zur Haltung von Fischen im 90 l Kübel ?

( Oder bessere Ideen zum Fang der beiden falschen Fische ?)

Oder ist ein Silberkarpfen (bzw. 2) im Teich tolerierbar ?

Fragen über Fragen - wieso müssen die im Zoogeschäft auch verschiedene Fischarten in einem Becken halten.... 

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## Annett (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische im Mörtelkübel - wie lange geht das?*

Hallo Patricia,

mit regelmäßigen Teich-Wasserwechseln und einer größeren Anzahl UW-Pflanzen wie __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest geht das, im Schatten stehend, schon eine ganze Weile gut. 
Allerdings sollten die Fische schon einige Zeit vor Frosteinbruch zurück in den Teich.
Ich hab aber nur Erfahrungen mit Goldis. Was anderes hab ich nicht im Teich bzw. will ich nicht los werden. 
Sauerstoffprobleme sollten bei den derzeitige Temp. auch nicht auftreten.
Nimm den größten Kübel den Du finden kannst.... vorher gründlich ausspülen und mal zwei Tage mit Wasser befüllt stehen lassen. 
Die stinken extrem, wenn sie neu sind.


----------



## geecebird (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische im Mörtelkübel - wie lange geht das?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Die stinken extrem, wenn sie neu sind.



Aber echt, nur warum stinken die eigentlich so?!?


----------



## Redlisch (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische im Mörtelkübel - wie lange geht das?*

@patty

Was ist denn an dem __ Silberkarpfen so schlimm das er wieder raus muss ?
Die Endgröße ?

Axel


----------



## chromis (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische im Mörtelkübel - wie lange geht das?*

Hi,



> Die stinken extrem, wenn sie neu sind.


obwohl die Kübel bei vielen Aquarianern als Sommerquartier für manche Fischarten beliebt sind, trau ich denen nicht über den Weg. In Gartencentern  gibt's aber auch große schwarze Pflanzkübel ohne den ekligen Gestank, der Preis ist nur unwesentlich höher.
Eine gute Alternative für Notfälle sind die aufblasbaren Planschbecken.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Annett (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische im Mörtelkübel - wie lange geht das?*

Hallo Rainer,

aus schon länger bei mir beheimateten Mörteleimern und Kübeln trinken mein Pferd und der Ziegenbock das Wasser.... ohne Probleme.
Der Ziegenbock geht an vom Menschen zu sehr angefasstes Futter (Möhren und Brot) oder gar angebissene Äpfel auf keinen Fall ran, so ecklig hat der sich. :crazy: 
Er ist auch der beste Tester auf verdorbenes Heu etc.

Die beiden Tierchen merken sogar, ob sie Wasser aus dem einen oder dem anderen Brunnen zu trinken bekommen. 

Ich kann den Gestank der Kübel auch nicht ab, hatte aber ehemals nichts besseres zur Hand. Neue Kübel werden erstmal anderweitig genutzt oder halt einige Tage mit Wasser abgestellt. Ich vermute herstellungsbedingte Trennmittel oder Weichmacher hinter dem Gestank.


----------



## geecebird (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische im Mörtelkübel - wie lange geht das?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> aus schon länger bei mir beheimateten Mörteleimern und Kübeln trinken mein Pferd und der Ziegenbock das Wasser.... ohne Probleme.
> Der Ziegenbock geht an vom Menschen zu sehr angefasstes Futter (Möhren und Brot) oder gar angebissene Äpfel auf keinen Fall ran, so ecklig hat der sich. :crazy:



*schüttel*

Ziegenböcke oder solche Dinger gehen ja nun mal gar nicht!!! Pfui!!!


----------



## patty4 (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische im Mörtelkübel - wie lange geht das?*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> @patty
> 
> Was ist denn an dem __ Silberkarpfen so schlimm das er wieder raus muss ?
> Die Endgröße ?
> ...



Na ja, bei einem Teich wie Deinem nix.... aber bei mir sind es nur 12m³  mit max. 80 cm Wassertiefe- das kann so ein Karpfen munter leerfressen. Ich will die mühsam gepflanzten Pflanzen gerne noch etwas behalten...

Außerdem war ich heute nochmal im Fischgeschäft - ist wohl doch eher ein __ Graskarpfen...(bzw. 2...) - und im Gegensatz zum  Silberkarpfen, werden die wohl den Winter imTeich überleben...

So´n Mist - das ist nun wirklich ein Fisch, den ich ganz bestimmt nicht haben wollte....

Tschüß
Patricia


----------



## patty4 (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische im Mörtelkübel - wie lange geht das?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Patricia,
> 
> mit regelmäßigen Teich-Wasserwechseln und einer größeren Anzahl UW-Pflanzen wie __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest geht das, im Schatten stehend, schon eine ganze Weile gut.



Danke Annett!

ich habe den Versuch schon wieder abgebrochen, weil sich diese dummen (oder schlauen ?) __ Graskarpfen nicht mit Futter anlocken lassen - und also auch nicht in die Reuse gehen.

und ich habe schon so ein schlechtes Gewissen, wegen dem Stress, den die armen kleinen Goldelritzen hatten.... 

Eine hat eine rote Stelle bekommen. Vom Einfangen ? Oder hatte sie das schon vorher ? Ich weiß es nicht, hoffe aber , dass sie das überlebt. (Foto unten)



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm den größten Kübel den Du finden kannst.... vorher gründlich ausspülen und mal zwei Tage mit Wasser befüllt stehen lassen.
> Die stinken extrem, wenn sie neu sind.



Ich hatte schon einen für die __ Muscheln vorbereitet....

Aber bei dem Geruch - ich tippe stark auf Weichmacher. Vielleicht aber auch Ruß ? Ruß wird ja zum Schwarzfärben von Gummimischungen verwendet - und Mörtelkübel sind ja auch schwarz... (nur so ne Idee).

Nun morgen gibts nen neuen Versuch mit dem großen Koi - Kescher. Und wenn das nicht taugt kaufe ich mir halt doch noch eine __ Senke...

Jedenfalls kommen mir die Graser wieder raus aus dem Teich : .

Zwischenbilanz: Goldelritzen sind offenbar nicht sehr intelligent - und lassen sich sehr einfach mit einer Reuse fangen ( Fangquote 100% nach ca. 5 Minuten).

Viele Grüße
Patricia

PS: Habe gerade bemerkt, dass das Foto zu groß ist zum hochladen....


----------



## wp-3d (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische im Mörtelkübel - wie lange geht das?*

Hallo Patricia

Versuche dein Fischfang bei Dunkelheit mit Taschenlampe und Kescher.

Gruß Werner


----------



## patty4 (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische im Mörtelkübel - wie lange geht das?*



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Patricia
> 
> Versuche dein Fischfang bei Dunkelheit mit Taschenlampe und Kescher.
> 
> Gruß Werner



Danke für den Hinweis - werde ich machen.

Tschüß,
Patricia


----------



## Möhnebub (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische im Mörtelkübel - wie lange geht das?*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> obwohl die Kübel bei vielen Aquarianern als Sommerquartier für manche Fischarten beliebt sind, trau ich denen nicht über den Weg. In Gartencentern  gibt's aber auch große schwarze Pflanzkübel ohne den ekligen Gestank, der Preis ist nur unwesentlich höher.
> Eine gute Alternative für Notfälle sind die aufblasbaren Planschbecken.
> ...




Wer weiß schon, was für chemische Industrieabfälle zur Produktion eines solchen Kübels verwendet werden? - Ich hatte mal zwei Tage einen neuen Kübel hinten im Auto - danach stank das ganze Wageninnere, so dass man Kopfschmerzen bekam! - Und in sowas würde ich definitiv niemals! meine Fische zwischenlagern.


----------

